# first time growing from seed



## ramigaicinda (Mar 25, 2009)

I have 16 bag seed which are planted in pro mix soil. They are 2 weeks old and have their 4 set of true leaves. At what point should I start fertilizing? I keep reading not to use miracle grow, is this because it not organic? can someone please tell me what they use and why not Miracle grow? I live in canada.     Thanks


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

i am also in canada. love my country.
the reason they say dont use miracle grow is because, you really shouldnt give anything like food, or soil, to a plant that its not meant for.
although getting the right nutrients that are made specifically for marijuana are more expensive.. They give your weed plant everything it needs to live,
grow and be happy.
I have used miracle grow, and the best thing i could say would be not to use it. pretty much all the miracle grow products are not good for MJ.

your plants definitly will not need any nutrients untill at least 2 weeks old. id even wait a bit longer, if they really need it youll be able to tell.
start around 2.5-3 weeks, and dont use miracle grow.
go to a hydro store and ask for their nutrients. youll most likely need a good one for both Vegetating and Flowering. 
hope this helps.
cant resist helping a fellow canadian and grower in need..

:ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

You two are fortunate to be in Canada.  Some of us here in the states can't get any growing supplies unless we order off the internet.

So basically what I'm sayin' is you should have no excuse not to get the right nutes for your plants.

Just as TDOC said you don't want to feed your plant something it cant digest.  It would be like feeding your dog cat food, just isn't healthy!


----------



## ramigaicinda (Mar 25, 2009)

what produces do you use?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

what products?
lets bloom A+B 2 part nute
got it from the hydro store i think its made locally.
i need to get better stuff, but its not bad.
im still learning as well.


----------



## ramigaicinda (Mar 25, 2009)

What are the NPK on that?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

check my grow log dude recent page


----------



## tcbud (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello, Your soil should be good enough to feed your plants untill they are 4 weeks.  I use the FoxFarms products, starting with "Grow Big".  I start the plants out on a 1/4 dose first feeding (at 4 weeks), then up it each week till it is full dose is acheived.  Watch for nute burn on the tips of the leaves, if you see it, back down on the amount.
Most of Fox Farms products are organic, and I have used some Advanced Nutrients too, very good.
Good luck to you.
Starting a grow journal is a good thing too, that way you can easily keep track of the things you do with your plants.  And show off your girls.


----------



## ramigaicinda (Mar 25, 2009)

Can anyone give me a more detailed reason why miracle grow is no good? I have grown alot of other plants and have only been concerned with the n p k, mico nute and ph to be sure the nutrients were available but not the brand... Don't get me wrong I'm not big on miracle grow but would like to understand what this issue is because where I'm at there alot of produces that are very similar to that produce and I want to be sure not to have the same issues under a different name. 
I keep hearing its bad but no reasons. Thanks


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

im no growing expert, on growing anything that is.
miracle grow can be used to grow semi good plants, but marijuana is different then other plants. all plants are different. there are many nutrient lines that have been made specifically for marijuana to make it grow great. 
look at any grow with a marijuana plant, and the plants simply do not grow to their full potential off of miracle grow.
i dont know what the precise, complicated answer is but i do know that there is one. its no good bro


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 25, 2009)

ramigaicinda said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me a more detailed reason why miracle grow is no good? I have grown alot of other plants and have only been concerned with the n p k, mico nute and ph to be sure the nutrients were available but not the brand... Don't get me wrong I'm not big on miracle grow but would like to understand what this issue is because where I'm at there alot of produces that are very similar to that produce and I want to be sure not to have the same issues under a different name.
> I keep hearing its bad but no reasons. Thanks



I use Miracle Grow Tomato for veg and Miracle Grow Bloom for flower.  I'm only on my 2nd grow so I don't have anything to compare it to.  But MG Bloom is 15-30-15, which is about right as I understand it.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont care for the taste of Miracle Grow pot.  Used it when we were growing one plant a year.  I always still bought an Ounce of my own because I didnt care for the taste.  We flushed too.
Just my own opinion.  Try to stay away from the Miracle Grow soil, it has time release nutes, that is not good for MJ, as different strains like different amounts of nutes.  Also, when you buy specialized nutes (like organic) the amounts of npk are smaller, like same ratio possibly but smaller amounts (grow big by ff is 6-4-4).  Miracle grow is also not organic.  You want to be careful and mix your Miracle Grow kinda light to start with your baby plants. IMO.


----------



## ramigaicinda (Mar 25, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I dont care for the taste of Miracle Grow pot.  Used it when we were growing one plant a year.  I always still bought an Ounce of my own because I didnt care for the taste.  We flushed too.
> Just my own opinion.  Try to stay away from the Miracle Grow soil, it has time release nutes, that is not good for MJ, as different strains like different amounts of nutes.  Also, when you buy specialized nutes (like organic) the amounts of npk are smaller, like same ratio possibly but smaller amounts (grow big by ff is 6-4-4).  Miracle grow is also not organic.  You want to be careful and mix your Miracle Grow kinda light to start with your baby plants. IMO.



thanks thats what I thought  but was having trouble getting a firm answer.


----------



## softail (Apr 3, 2009)

need help seeds are wraped in paper towel in sandwich bag some are new and soom are older all they do is get fat but no root comes out. what am i doing wrong HELP    thanks dan  [email protected]


----------

